

Weird Ways to Make Things Invisible - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/materials/three-weird-ways-to-make-things-invisible#.U1_pJLCHST4.hackernews

======
pertinhower
Interesting how the word "weird" has virtually become a codeword for
ridiculous bottom-feeding online advertising. I initially overlooked this post
simply because my brain docketed it under the "Ignore all internet content
matching 'weird,' esp. 'weird way[s]'" category.

